# Meguiar's Ultimate Fast Finish



## chrisahamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Was just wondering if anyone else has been testing this out? 

I've had a can for a couple of months and have applied it to 3 cars and have to say I'm more impressed than I expected to be.

I can't talk to longevity as I haven't had time to do a 'proper' application where I decontaminate the paint, give it a buff and apply it, BUT, as an 'inbetween' product this stuff is surprisingly good.

The level of gloss is genuinely off the scale, (with the caveat of no prep, clearly, if I did the finish would naturally have been better). It gives some nice beading too, though due to the way I've applied it longevity doesn't seem great. 

My bugbear is the fact it's in an aerosol can, which is a right pain. The idea is your spray this onto your microfibre and then wipe onto paint and repeat. The issue is when you spray the aerosol, if there's any wind, it just goes everywhere even if you hold the cloth near to the spray can. Thus I found myself recleaning windows. 

This all being said, it's easy to apply, doesn't require much buffing and the shine is great. I think it sort of sits somewhere between a quick detailer and a synthetic LSP, to be honest. Doesn't seem super easy to get hold of beyond Amazon but whatever you do, don't pay the £40 they charge as it simply isn't worth that. Maybe at £15-£20, it's worth a try. 

Would love to hear from anyone else that's tried it


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds a similar product to Sonax Polymer Net Shield which is around £14.95 for 210ml. You can get the 340ml off Amazon for £16 which is a bargain to me. Sonax Polymer Net Shield gives up to 6 months protection.
You can get Meg's UFF for £19.95 from detailer suppliers here in the UK.

I'm going to use Sonax Polymer Net Shield on my car for winter protection this year.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

There is some reviews floating around, mainly on autogeek. Most of them show so so beading (not very spherical), although it's priced a bit better than Sonax PNS. I did see one review where they had really good round beads, so I'm leaning towards application errors? Either way, it appears to be really nice to use, quick and gives a really nice finish (as you described). Be curious to see how the protection holds up in real world scenarios. Maybe in the future I'll give it a go, but at the moment I have to many LSPs to work through.


----------



## JimBobJones (Aug 6, 2018)

Just used this on my wife's Discovery Sport. It got a full detail, decontaminate and compound polish - over the course of 3 days. Applied this Ultimate Fast Finish, and took 30mins to do whole car, also used it on the wheels. Definitely goes on easy. Can be hard to tell where you've covered, so you really need a plan when applying.It seems too easy - I feel compelled to go and apply a second coat to make sure I got the coverage. 
The car is solid white, so not too sure on the gloss yet, but the metallic black roof certainly looks good. Rain forecast tonight, so will leave it in the garage to make sure it gets a good cure, they don't state it specifically but a few comments around to leave it rain-free for 12-24hrs.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I love fast finish, got at tin for £10 at ECP


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Its good stuff, and the easiest LSP I have ever used.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

As a stand alone product used on bare paint how long does it realistically last on an everyday use car?


----------



## JimBobJones (Aug 6, 2018)

Just through a second coat on there, 15mins. Even it only lasted a month, it's so ridiculously easy to apply, you could do it monthly after a wash, for next to no effort at all.

So easy to apply that I've done all the door/boot/bonnet shuts with it also, might help clear rainwater and keep it easier to clean in those areas.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’ve just ordered some fast finish from Halfords £14 along with some Meguires tyre gel as I’m running low on that also.

Andy


----------



## malcolm1975 (Jul 29, 2015)

Recent user here to fast finish 

Very easy to apply 
I work in a dusty environment and have noticed car is less dusty after driving son.tjinking it's blowing off while driving 

Long term j have no clue but I use it monthly so it keeps getting ripped up 
Time will tell during winter months


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

You can get Fast Finish for £14 from Halfrauds at the moment. 30% off all Meguairs products. I've given it a quick go on my bonnet as is incredibly easy to use and leaves a nice gloss.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

GSVHammer said:


> Sounds a similar product to Sonax Polymer Net Shield which is around £14.95 for 210ml. You can get the 340ml off Amazon for £16 which is a bargain to me. Sonax Polymer Net Shield gives up to 6 months protection.
> You can get Meg's UFF for £19.95 from detailer suppliers here in the UK.
> 
> I'm going to use Sonax Polymer Net Shield on my car for winter protection this year.


I use a similar product from Sonax - Hybrid NPT. It's been my 'go to' product for winter protection for a couple of years now. Gives very good protection, though I normally top it up throughout the winter with BSD so never know if tailing off.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Definitely intrigued to know what durability is like on this as I’m limited for time these days.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Bought some today with the halfords discount so will try and test it alongside one of the sonax aerosol sealants shortly.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

cleslie said:


> You can get Fast Finish for £14 from Halfrauds at the moment. 30% off all Meguairs products. I've given it a quick go on my bonnet as is incredibly easy to use and leaves a nice gloss.


Sonax PNS is £14.49 for a 340ml (12oz) can so seems better value.



Del-GTi said:


> I use a similar product from Sonax - Hybrid NPT. It's been my 'go to' product for winter protection for a couple of years now. Gives very good protection, though I normally top it up throughout the winter with BSD so never know if tailing off.


Used Sonax Hybrid NPT on my farther in laws car around January. It has'nt been topped up with anything and is still protecting the car.

I've just done my car 2 weeks ago with Sonax Hybrid machine polish and 2 coats of PNS. I have 5L of BSD to top up when needed. Car looks amazing with great beading and sheeting. First time using these products. I'm hoping they will get me through to next spring.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Carried out a little test last night with ultimate fast finish against sonax protect and shine aerosol sealant. Bonnet was washed, clayed, hand polish with Carpro fixer and liberal application and wipe down with Carpro eraser before application. 

Sonax gave its typical graby feel during application. Nothing too bad but not great. It buffed off easily enough leaving no smearing or reisdue, and gave a little darkening effect but clarity wasn't quite as clear on the gloss black paintwork

Then onto the meguiars. It's not very often that you find a product so simple and effortless to apply. A tiny spray onto an applicator instead of a MF and it just kept on spreading with the applicator floating over the bonnet. It was flashing off before I got to the edge of the bonnet but you could go over it again and again with ease. Buffing off couldn't have been easier with very little on the panel. No real darkening effect but the reflections were impressive. And the panel felt so slick

I've not tested water behaviour yet but should get a wash at the weekend.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I used this yesterday and I must say I was mega impressed by it. Goes on so easily and quickly, did a whole c-max in less than 15 minutes!

I’m just hoping durability is good but time will tell.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A month on and it's still there on the bonnet, but like a lot of meguiars products the good beading quite quickly turns to sheeting. After a wash rinsing off you think it's not performing as there is no beading but turn back and it'll have sheeted all the water off and spraying the hose over it the beading returns albeit not amazing like the sonax. Gloss it still good.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I also applied fast finish a couple of weeks ago & it’s still performing well & im surprised how clean the car is staying especially with it being black.

Andy


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

This stuff is now my lsp of choice. I don't care if it doesn't last 6 months, as there's no way I'd be able to go that long without putting some more on my car, due to how nice a product it is to use... love it. Plus the fact that I can just nip to a Halfords store and get a can whenever I need it, is a Brucey bonus!

As Yellow Dave said "It's not very often that you find a product so simple and effortless to apply".


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

pugoman said:


> This stuff is now my lsp of choice. I don't care if it doesn't last 6 months, as there's no way I'd be able to go that long without putting some more on my car, due to how nice a product it is to use... love it. Plus the fact that I can just nip to a Halfords store and get a can whenever I need it, is a Brucey bonus!
> 
> As Yellow Dave said "It's not very often that you find a product so simple and effortless to apply".


That's true,even is I did my RRS with it once a month it wouldn't bother me for the time it takes & how little I use a can should last a while.

Andy


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

hello 

i have been using c2v3 and beadmaker for years and i like them . Is the UFF superior to both of them ? 
if yes , can i apply over the existing coatings on my car?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Never used beadmaker. Got the impression it was just another hyped new product and typically it’s dropped off so never bothered. But a big fan of spray sealants like C2v3. 

Ultimate finish is a different type of product in the sense that I’d choose to use it more as a quick top product over a more durable base. I didn’t feel it lasted or performed long enough to use it stand alone, but it is soo soo easy and quick to use if you’re happy to regularly apply then you could if you wanted.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Never used beadmaker. Got the impression it was just another hyped new product and typically it's dropped off so never bothered. But a big fan of spray sealants like C2v3.
> 
> Ultimate finish is a different type of product in the sense that I'd choose to use it more as a quick top product over a more durable base. I didn't feel it lasted or performed long enough to use it stand alone, but it is soo soo easy and quick to use if you're happy to regularly apply then you could if you wanted.


can it go over existing sealants like c2v3 which is on the car now?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes it seems pretty versatile


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

and is it safe to apply c2v3 over UFF lets say in few weeks ? will they bond ?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i think for the ease of use...fab product and beads really really well. Its super easy to spray on and wipe off.

£20 may be slightly on the high side but if you can grab it for around £15 then tis a top product based on how easy it is to use.

its weird using an aresol as a "wax" but it does protect well. not sure on durability but im sure it lasted atleast a month as the water was running off nicely for ages!


----------

